

Why Windows 8 tablets will beat Android - kennjason
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/116505-why-windows-8-tablets-will-beat-android

======
mindstab
I don't buy this argument. About half of it is that Microsoft will be able to
leverage it's dominant desktop market share, but if that were the case why
have all previous MS phones and tablets failed. This isn't like it's
Microsoft's first foray into another form factor and the article has nothing
about that.

Considering Microsoft has pretty clearly failed every previous time in the
last decade, the real question should be "what's new in Windows 8 that will
change this" and the article has nothing on that. If the article's argument
were valid, Windows on tablets and Windows on Phone would already be a
dominant force.

The article reads like Windows 8 on tablet is Microsoft's first attempt into
this market, not just their latest.

~~~
kennjason
It'll be their first attempt with any hope of success. I'm thinking Kinect on
a tablet, among other things. I don't think people were ready for tablets
during Microsoft's initial offerings. Touch interfaces just hadn't come far
enough.

~~~
r00fus
Did you see thedaily's take [1] on kinect for laptops? The reason you won't
see kinect on a tablet anytime soon is this one observation:

" _It murders batteries_

Devices in the field must be plugged in whenever possible since the Kinect
technology drains juice in a hurry..."

Laptops generally have much larger battery capacity (for example my current
laptop has 94Wh while an iPad2 has 25Wh), and if Kinect kills laptop battery,
forget about mobile for now.

[1] [http://www.thedaily.com/page/2012/01/31/013112-tech-
kinect-l...](http://www.thedaily.com/page/2012/01/31/013112-tech-kinect-
laptop/)

~~~
kennjason
I'm sure there's hurdles to overcome before it's a reality. Even if it's
limited capacity, I think we're ready for gesture-based computing and I think
Microsoft's closer to making that a reality than anyone else.

~~~
r00fus
I disagree with your assessment. "ready for gesture-based computing" indicates
more than just public acceptance (which is likely there) - it requires the
hardware power and capacity, form factor, and killer-app software use cases.

This mindset of "build the OS, the apps will come" is no longer valid anymore,
not when competitors like Google, Amazon and Apple are building out
destinations and ecosystems, selling consumers on direct apps and tools rather
than platforms that promise... especially, in Microsoft's case, when those
promises have failed to pan out repeatedly in prior years.

~~~
kennjason
If you fail, keep trying. Microsoft was bound to have some spaghetti stick to
the wall eventually. I think the hardware is here; I really do.

------
SlipperySlope
The low end of the tablet market is now filled by Amazon's Kindle Fire, which
is an Android fork. How can Microsoft compete with a device sold at break
even? Furthermore China will manufacture Android tablets at below $100. They
do that by using a free operating system - Android.

The article's sole point is that Microsoft is a known brand in desktop and
laptop devices. But up to now Windows Phone has been a distant also-ran, and
that's a good indication of how Microsoft's brand has failed to carry through
in the mobile marketplace.

------
bradleyland
I've got a good feeling about Windows 8 tablets, because I kind of feel like
I've used it already, and I really like it.

The XBox 360 Dashboard was recently redesigned with a "Metro" look. The tiles
work really well for teasing you with what's behind each one, and there's a
high level of convenience provided by their ability to display active content.

Prior to this update, I never spent much time in the XB360 Dashboard. It was
"just another menu" I had to make my way through to get to what I really
wanted -- my games. With the most recent update, I find it so pleasing that I
actually explore it. I think that bodes well for Windows 8 tablets. if they
can translate that feeling, I'd _want_ to sit around and use their tablets.

------
frooxie
I'm looking to buy a Windows tablet with a Wacom pen (for drawing), but at the
moment they sell for $2100 in Sweden. I'm hoping there'll be more competition
when Windows 8 is released.

